# Some pictures of meet @Klasen



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey there,

got some pictures from Astra-H meeting at Klasen-Motors.de .
I hope you like some of the cars.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

some nice pictures there.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool pics, love the Blue and White Astra and the Carbon Fibre ST grill is great


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi TwinSport, are you the same like in www.astra-h.de ?
Nice pictures mate.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Thomas! Of course I am the same! 

Thanks to all of you! Nice to hear you like the pics&cars.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

looks like a good turn out.

Can't beat Arden Blue, what a colour!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, Ardenblue looks cool, had it once on a Zafira A OPC.

P.S.: The black one with D-OP 240 is mine.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

TwinSport said:


>


That looks like SERIOUS business. :doublesho


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, it is :car: .

Audi RS4 powered by Klasen with less weight and a lot of power  .


----------

